# How to see where clients are going before pickup....



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't know if this is common knowledge ... But if the passenger puts in an address it will show up on the waybill. 

I was able to see the short $4 trip and then cancell.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

A lot of riders still don't enter in their destination in my market, so that wouldn't work most of the time for me, but thanks for the info!


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Shh. We don't want Uber to know that drivers know this and then fix the loop hole.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Waybill's are a PUC requirement here in California

When the system is super busy the pickup and destination are blank!


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

I NEVER see a destination in a waybill. The cheap ass pax know they will get cancelled if they enter it.


----------



## fwanklyspeaking (Aug 28, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> I NEVER see a destination in a waybill. The cheap ass pax know they will get cancelled if they enter it.


I text them to ask their destination.

If it isn't to the airport they get my stock text:

" Due to ubers new rates, this fare is not worth this driver's auto depreciation, time, and gas. I will cancel this request at no charge. Please request another car. uber on!!!"

I then cancel- do not charge client.

uber on, indeed


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

fwanklyspeaking said:


> I text them to ask their destination.
> 
> If it isn't to the airport they get my stock text:
> 
> ...


Fwankly - which city are you in? Here in Chicago, I really don't want to go to the airports. I tend to avoid it like the plague. Mainly due to the dead miles coming back. So it's funny that you use waybill to get airport rides and I use it to avoid them.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Frank - I love the text that you send out.

It works on your end, but since there is a flood of drivers, they will just go on to the next one. But that is some other guy's problem, no?

I just put a sign in my car:

*Some helpful information about your Uber experience*

*Tipping* *-* UberX fares do not NOT include a tip (UberTAXI fares do). Although not required, (Uber's words) we appreciate tips. Uber cut our rates again recently, and our overhead remains the same. _I can accept cash tips and by credit card via Square.*Ratings* *-* Drivers rate passengers, just like you rate your driver. Drivers typically will not pick up a passenger with a rating of less than 4.5. So play nice! 
*5 passengers - *having 5 passengers violates our insurance policy, so if there is an accident, you are not covered. Don't roll the dice - request an UberXL or 2 UberX.
*Directions* *- *If you enter the destination in the app, it appears on our phone, and we can start the trip immediately, without having to enter the address in a GPS. 
*Amenities* *-* I have gum, mints, and starburst (upon request). Enjoy your ride!_

_If those A-holes request gum, mints, or starburst, or mention directions, insurance or tipping, and do NOT tip, they will summarily be given 2 or 3 stars. 3 if they are pleasant, 2 if they are anything short of that. If they make an excuse (no cash, don't want to square) then I will consider 4 start. Tipping automatic 5 star.

_


----------



## Eli Duran (Aug 25, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Frank - I love the text that you send out.
> 
> It works on your end, but since there is a flood of drivers, they will just go on to the next one. But that is some other guy's problem, no?
> 
> ...


How big is that sign?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Here you are...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Frank - I love the text that you send out.
> 
> It works on your end, but since there is a flood of drivers, they will just go on to the next one. But that is some other guy's problem, no?
> 
> ...


you need to add some thing like:

_*Ratings* *-* Drivers rate passengers, just like you rate your driver. Drivers typically will not pick up a passenger with a rating of less than 4.5, if a driver's rating falls below 4.5 that driver is fired, So play nice! and us Drivers will play nice! _

_you need to make passengers understand a rating of 1 to 4 is telling uber to fire the driver._


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Doodle said:


> Fwankly - which city are you in? Here in Chicago, I really don't want to go to the airports. I tend to avoid it like the plague. Mainly due to the dead miles coming back. So it's funny that you use waybill to get airport rides and I use it to avoid them.


I have always had similar misgivings about airport runs. It might be a long run, and a big number, but if it leads to an empty return, then what good is it?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

fwanklyspeaking said:


> I text them to ask their destination.
> 
> If it isn't to the airport they get my stock text:
> 
> ...


I don't believe you do this, however, if you do......fantastic. Keep it up.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I have always had similar misgivings about airport runs. It might be a long run, and a big number, but if it leads to an empty return, then what good is it?


In my area it amounts to running one way pay for approx. $.66 cents per mile round trip.

Worth it? Oh hell no! Not even close.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> you need to add some thing like:
> 
> _*Ratings* *-* Drivers rate passengers, just like you rate your driver. Drivers typically will not pick up a passenger with a rating of less than 4.5, if a driver's rating falls below 4.5 that driver is fired, So play nice! and us Drivers will play nice! _
> 
> _you need to make passengers understand a rating of 1 to 4 is telling uber to fire the driver._


I don't even mention it because these tech user **** kids *will rate you a 1 just to entertain themselves, thinking they have some kind of power over me.* They can kiss my ass.


----------

